# Puppy's front leg seems bent?!



## Hamayunuk

Hello everyone,
My puppy seems to have a bent front leg. Its only becoming apparent as hes growing older. Showed it to the vet but he said it looks fine.

Its only like that when hes standing up. When hes lying down both arms look identical. 

Can you please advise if this is a major problem? He doesnt seem to be in pain even when you touch it.

Thanks


----------



## carmspack

I wouldn't be too worried , will grow out of it . This is from tension because the parts of the leg are not growing at the same rate .


----------



## mohammed

Hey hi this happens there is no problem just make it walk with you and it will be okay after it grows this is genetic this happened with our German Shepard to don't worry this is in his birth 

Bye 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamayunuk

Thank you so much. This forum is a blessing. I have been going crazy for the last couple of days stressing about this. Thank you once again. You rock.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Not so sure there isn't a problem cause both legs should look the same if things are normal. 

With a young pup if they are injured it may be to a growth plate and cause some problems. 

What did your vet say?


----------



## LeoRose

Yes, it can be *very* serious. There is a condition commonly called "knuckling over", officially called Carpel Flexural Deformity, that can affect puppies. http://www.dobermantalk.com/puppy-c...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGp1klZwz1rTKtw997wLM1oSGVsjA I'd advise you and your vet to research it, and make an assessment of it being the cause your pup's problem.


----------



## Packen

The pup looks fine from the pics. When the bones/joints are growing they go through all kinds of weird shapes. The only person to tell you if something is wrong is your vet and the vet said no issues so don't sweat it.


----------



## LeoRose

Here is another link that talks about knuckling over. Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## Hamayunuk

He's only 6.5 weeks old. The vet didnt even look properly. He just said oh its nothing. Knuckling over before 8 weeks shouldnt be a problem right? Or should i consult another vet?

Thanks


----------



## gagsd

I would be concerned and seek a thorough vet exam if it were my puppy.


----------



## GSDlover143

Hamayunuk said:


> Hello everyone,
> My puppy seems to have a bent front leg. Its only becoming apparent as hes growing older. Showed it to the vet but he said it looks fine.
> 
> Its only like that when hes standing up. When hes lying down both arms look identical.
> 
> Can you please advise if this is a major problem? He doesnt seem to be in pain even when you touch it.
> 
> Thanks


Possibly rickets?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darkthunderplotts

GSDlover143 said:


> Possibly rickets?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 I second the Ricketts suspicion how old was the pup when weaned and left mom


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Packen said:


> The pup looks fine from the pics. When the bones/joints are growing they go through all kinds of weird shapes. The only person to tell you if something is wrong is your vet and the vet said no issues so don't sweat it.


If both front legs looked the same and the dog was walking fine, then I would be less concerned.

But I have never had any of my growing puppies one front leg look so entirely and obviously different from the other. 

So unless the puppy's leg is bent because he's taking a step towards the camera with that leg so the joint is flexed, I would be concerned there was an issue and some issues are best fixed earlier then later.


----------



## GSDlover143

Hamayunuk said:


> Hello everyone,
> My puppy seems to have a bent front leg. Its only becoming apparent as hes growing older. Showed it to the vet but he said it looks fine.
> 
> Its only like that when hes standing up. When hes lying down both arms look identical.
> 
> Can you please advise if this is a major problem? He doesnt seem to be in pain even when you touch it.
> 
> Thanks


Could possible have nutrients deficiency: / could cause joint problems... also he looks too young. When did you get him from mom???

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143

Hamayunuk said:


> He's only 6.5 weeks old. The vet didnt even look properly. He just said oh its nothing. Knuckling over before 8 weeks shouldnt be a problem right? Or should i consult another vet?
> 
> Thanks


Get another opinion. That vet has a rock for a brain.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamayunuk

The puppy left its mom at 5 weeks. I got it at 5.5 weeks. I'll try to consult another vet. He was fine 3 days ago


----------



## Darkthunderplotts

I'm going on a hunch he has rickets go to the vet. he was weaned to young vitamins and fish oil and add calf milk replacer to his feed just enough to soften it. But go to the VET


----------



## carmspack

the pastern , wrist is where the radius and ulna meet . sometimes one bone will grow at a different rate , causing tension on the ligaments and cartilage which need to accommodate the difference causing the wrist to pop out .

It is temporary . Good feed with anti inflammatory is beneficial.

http://www.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=...=JLGYUtSiFIn1oASZzIHIBA&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAw


----------



## carmspack

adding this quote "The radius and ulna, together with the carpus, develop as a unit, and normal growth depends upon a synchronization of the growth of these bones. The radius and ulna each have two growth plates, and each plate grows at a different rate

bruising or trauma to this area in formative stage can cause permanent disfigurement . A dog this age jumping from a height may damage or bruise the growth plate denying it growth in essence closing down the growth plate . Then there will be distortion , leg like a seal flipper to accommodate length of bone which continues to grow. In that case surgery , insertion of rod and pins for bone matrix to build on to even out the bone length.


----------



## FortheLoveofChari

I would consult another vet. When my BC mix was sick I went to more than one vet. Never hurts to get a second or even third opinion on the matter.

And good god! That is young...I second Darkthunderplotts! 

That is way too young. 

What about goats milk? Wouldn't that be a good choice for the puppy too?


----------



## Hamayunuk

Went to another vet today. Again no x ray. He just looked at it and said rickets. He has prescribed injections containing calcium, vit D and vit B. Also oral calcium syrup. Injections to be given intra muscular. 

After the injection i went to a third vet who said forget the injections i will put a cast on his leg. 

Im confused now


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

At least it may be rickets which would be great cause you can do something to help with that. Just 'normal' and 'do nothing' were concerning me. I'd try to read up on the internet too. I'll find some links but you may want to search too. 

If the shots were vitamins they may help.

Rickets in Dogs Vitamin d Deficiency Calcium and Phosphorus Ratios Parathyroid Glands by Frank Will | Critters 360

How to Treat Rickets in Dogs | eHow



> Instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Add a liquid vitamin D supplement for dogs. If you are averse to supplementation, increase your dog's exposure to sunlight as an alternative. This is a simple and natural way to ensure that his vitamin D levels rise.
> 2 Add cod liver oil to each of your pet's meals. This will add vitamins A, D and E to his diet.
> 3 Consult your veterinarian to see if further treatments are necessary. He may be able to prescribe a specific vitamin and dietary regimen for your dog to help meet his medical needs.






 PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Rickets


----------



## Darkthunderplotts

I see rickets in the hounds too often always from being weaned to soon ticks me off to no end because it is 100% preventable do the vitamin D and fish oil add calf milk replacer to pups feed for the next month hopefully the pup will get better keep him inside and calm the next two weeks walk not run rub the affected joint with your hands a few times a day PIA yo fix something that didn't have to happen


----------



## bill

Sun helps the body absorb vit. D

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hamayunuk

Things have taken a turn for the worst. Not only have his legs got progressively worse despite the calcium and vit d he started vomiting this morning. Now he has stopped feeding and remains curled up in a corner. The vet asked me to give him mucaine gel and just leave him alone. He looks so weak he can barely walk. 
I never thought i would cry but its hard to stop my tears when i look at him.


----------



## gagsd

If you have access to goat's milk (warm) that may be worth a try. Make sure puppy has a proper body temperature.
Sorry to hear he is so much worse.


----------



## carmspack

could I ask where you are located?
Knuckling Over and HOD - Developmental Orthopedic Disease | GREATDANELADY.COM

Artículos en IVOT

no one has mentioned vitamin C . Trace and elemental minerals. 

PROVET HEALTHCARE INFORMATION - Hypertrophic Osteodystrophy (HOD)


----------



## HOBY

Carmspack is telling you right. You need to see an orthopedic vet. Get X rays. Vomiting may be due to trying to many things to fast or a high fever. Not getting up may be due to pain in all four legs. Pano, HOD, OCD, check these out. Puppy may be dehydrated, try some ice in your hand and or add frozen broth. Keep us updated.


----------



## Hamayunuk

I am over the moon. After countless visits to the vet and a home made splint he is 100 times better. I also dewormed him in case that was causing problems.

Checkout the results.

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## GSDlover143

Hamayunuk said:


> I am over the moon. After countless visits to the vet and a home made splint he is 100 times better. I also dewormed him in case that was causing problems.
> 
> Checkout the results.
> 
> Thank you for all your support.


Wow he looks ALOT better! How old is your pup now?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gagsd

Adorable!


----------

